# So Cal Dyno Day



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

anyone in the socal area wanna get together and have a dyno day? i'm am very anxious to dyno my car and i bet a lof u are too....so lets try to get something going


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I would but I got a bone stock motor so there would be no point in me dynoing my ish.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Im interested..and i live in so cal...my cars also bone stock at the moment but i wouldnt mind knowing what it puts out at the wheel..let me know what happens.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm interested, I'm getting ready to put in my new engine, and put on the pulley, and the catback now so I wanna see what a difference it makes


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *I would but I got a bone stock motor so there would be no point in me dynoing my ish. *


 If you plan on building up your KA motor, a Dyno gives you your starting point, and isn't that bad of an idea, and each time you add a modification, you see the improvement over your stock dyno'ed hp/tq numbers.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

me want do dyno day


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

yea where and when? im there


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well

i would want to get at least 5 ppl

the dyno would be setup at R&D Dyno Service

which is in gardena california (LA area)

R&D Dyno Service
115 E Gardena Blvd
Gardena, CA 90248


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well If price isn't too bad, I'm down I'm putting in engine this weekend.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

how much do they charge do you know?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Rama said:


> *how much do they charge do you know? *


it depends on how many ppl go.....if we get like 5 ppl, our price can be like 40-50$, maybe less


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well I'm still interested! let me know, if we can get 5 people together, thanks


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

hey im around the corner from there ill come.. and i have two or three other's that might come also,, let me know what day its planned for.


----------

